# Oakley Prizm Trail lenses



## cr500taco (Sep 8, 2012)

Not sure, if this the right section to ask this. 

Just wondering how many of you use them for riding? I want to get a pair of RadarLocks for riding and was told by Oakley that they suggested to go with the Prizm Trail for mountainbiking and hiking. I tried on a pair of RadarLocks with the Prizm Trail lens in the store. But, they seem to brighten everything up and seemed pretty redish, instead of being darker and greyish. Then I tried on RadarLocks with the Prizm Road and those seemed a lot better. I am use to using smoke and brown lenses, but wondering if the Prizm Trail are worth getting and will just take some time getting use to. Oakley does have a 90 day return policy if I don't like them as long as they are not damaged.


----------



## jsph_custer (Feb 2, 2016)

*Sorry for late reply*

This is kind of late, but I'd like to know this as well. OP, did you make a decision on trail vs road? Just FYI, in my experience the 90 day return policy as long as they glasses aren't "damaged" is a bunch of bs. I bought a pair of daily prism polarized and returned them 2 days later b/c they didn't fit right. The guys in the store kept saying that the lenses were scratched and they wouldn't accept them back. I made a stink about how if they were scratched it was by the store employee when he cleaned them for me and they eventually let me return them. So, just be careful.


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

Prizm lenses make the world look like I turned up the red and green tint too high on my television. Even though the contrast is greater I’d rather see the outdoors in normal colors.


----------



## stripes (Sep 6, 2016)

I miss the persimmon lenses. The trail ones do funky stuff to colors and suck in the shade.


----------



## Schulze (Feb 21, 2007)

I've been collecting since 1997 and have had half the lenses Oakley ever made. All I wear these days is grey. Plain jane grey. It's the best.


----------



## Cotharyus (Jun 21, 2012)

I'm not familiar with the Prizm trail lenses, but I do have "prizm" polarized lenses in my oakley prescription glasses. I use the lens I've always called yellow/gold iridium but they now call it brown I think? I find them very usable even in heavy woods, contrast is good, light doesn't get too low. The trick really is finding a frame/lens set that fits you well. The eye place that does my lenses usually has a good selection of frames with lenses in them I can try on (I was disappointed when I could no longer get lenses for my discontinued half-jackets) but you can't always try the lens you want in the frame you want. Find the frame that fits, then find a lens you like, and order the frames you want with that lens.

- Yes, Oakley's cost a LOT. But after getting a discount on my first set of Oakley prescription glasses, and decided to try something cheaper, I ended up with several sets of prescription sun glasses that just flat sucked. Some of the lenses distorted the sides so badly they made me motion sick, and some distorted the bottom so badly I couldn't walk in them because I kept tripping over things. Oakleys are the only lenses I've been completely satisfied with, and I'm done screwing with everything else. It's a waste of my time and money.


----------



## Porkchop_Power (Jul 30, 2008)

Been riding with the Prizm trails for several years now. They are great in lower light conditions such as in and out of thick forest. I use them on the road and they are great on cloudy days but if you are riding in the desert or only on sunny days on the road I would choose a darker lenses. I have had several pair of Oakleys and these are by far the best in low and mixed light conditions including riding just before dark.


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

Porkchop_Power said:


> Been riding with the Prizm trails for several years now. They are great in lower light conditions such as in and out of thick forest. I use them on the road and they are great on cloudy days but if you are riding in the desert or only on sunny days on the road I would choose a darker lenses. I have had several pair of Oakleys and these are by far the best in low and mixed light conditions including riding just before dark.


FWIW, long time Oakley consumer here (I still have my Thumps...lol).

I agree with Porkchop_Power's assessment. The Prizm Trails are awesome for lower light conditions (overcast and heavily treed areas). They do seem to brighten things up a bit in full on sunlight but I wear mine nonetheless 100% of the time on my bike (trail and commuting). I may grab a set of Prizm Roads as well given that the lenses are so easy to swap out in my Flak 2.0 frames.

I think the Roads would be fine, even in heavily treed riding. In hindsight, I probably should have given the Roads more consideration when I grabbed my last pair.

As an aside, I MUCH prefer rose tints over grey tints, but that's obviously a personal preference. The older Oakley Transitions were awesome. VR28 and G30 were both incredible lenses.


----------



## Oh My Sack! (Aug 21, 2006)

Almost 3 years on my Prizm Trail Rx Flak Jackets. They are my daily wear as they are Rx and I spend a vast majority of time outdoors and riding. At first the initial impact of wearing the Trail version was a bit different from conventional gray or brown sunglasses, I adjusted rapidly and absolutely love the tint in virtually every scenario I have worn them. They aren't as dark as some traditional sunglass lenses but even in bright, open conditions, they are absolutely adequate. Where they really perform is on the trail in varying light conditions. Where I ride, I can go from bright, exposed conditions for long periods and then end up in dense Oak canopy and in shaded conditions, these really 'pop' the colors and remain bright so there is no need to consider removing them for deep, shady exposure. I get a lot of the deep shade and then pop into large open holes in the canopy where it is blinding bright and they really work well in those conditions.


----------



## matadorCE (Jun 26, 2013)

I've got the prizm trail, prizm road, and the polarized lenses and here is my 2c:

Trail: brighten up the trail, so good for going in and out of shaded areas, overcast, riding in the afternoon as the sun goes down, etc.
Road: kind of like Trail but a bit darker, so are more comfortable in bright sunlight than the Trail lenses
Polarized: great in bright light, but kind of dark in low light although not too bad unless it's very low light. 

The ones I use the most are the polarized since I live in FL and before then in TX so I'm always riding in some kind of bright light. For shaded trails the Prizm Trails are my go-to since they brighten things up even as it gets late in the day. If I could only have one lens, I'd go for the Prizm road since it's a good compromise between the two.


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

I've been using the Oakley photochromic lenses, which I like more than the Prizm Trail lenses, but my favorite lenses for mountain biking are clear. My eyes aren't terribly photo-sensitive though.

You all might think this is weird, but the best setup for me so far has been this cheap goggle. It keeps the dust out better than any sunglass I've ever used, is ventilated enough to not fog up more than any sunglass I've used, and the foam keeps the sweat from running into my eyes or onto the lens. Optics aren't as high quality but hasn't impaired my vision while blazing through the forest. $8.99!

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01DP9MD34/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o01_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

Oh My Sack! said:


> Almost 3 years on my Prizm Trail Rx Flak Jackets. They are my daily wear as they are Rx and I spend a vast majority of time outdoors and riding. At first the initial impact of wearing the Trail version was a bit different from conventional gray or brown sunglasses, I adjusted rapidly and absolutely love the tint in virtually every scenario I have worn them. They aren't as dark as some traditional sunglass lenses but even in bright, open conditions, they are absolutely adequate. Where they really perform is on the trail in varying light conditions. Where I ride, I can go from bright, exposed conditions for long periods and then end up in dense Oak canopy and in shaded conditions, these really 'pop' the colors and remain bright so there is no need to consider removing them for deep, shady exposure. I get a lot of the deep shade and then pop into large open holes in the canopy where it is blinding bright and they really work well in those conditions.


This sums up my experience as well, stated much better than what I could have done.


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

Nat said:


> I've been using the Oakley photochromic lenses, which I like more than the Prizm Trail lenses, but my favorite lenses for mountain biking are clear. My eyes aren't terribly photo-sensitive though.
> 
> You all might think this is weird, but the best setup for me so far has been this cheap goggle. It keeps the dust out better than any sunglass I've ever used, is ventilated enough to not fog up more than any sunglass I've used, and the foam keeps the sweat from running into my eyes or onto the lens. Optics aren't as high quality but hasn't impaired my vision while blazing through the forest. $8.99!
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01DP9MD34/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o01_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


You, Sir, should get slammed by the ban hammer for suggesting something this inexpensive and practical


----------



## RS VR6 (Mar 29, 2007)

jsph_custer said:


> This is kind of late, but I'd like to know this as well. OP, did you make a decision on trail vs road? Just FYI, in my experience the 90 day return policy as long as they glasses aren't "damaged" is a bunch of bs. I bought a pair of daily prism polarized and returned them 2 days later b/c they didn't fit right. The guys in the store kept saying that the lenses were scratched and they wouldn't accept them back. I made a stink about how if they were scratched it was by the store employee when he cleaned them for me and they eventually let me return them. So, just be careful.


I have the road and trail Prism...and I've found that they do scratch real easy. I've been using pretty much only Oakley sunglasses since the late 80's. The Prism lenses seem to scratch if you look at them wrong. Besides the Photochromic lenses...I like the Prism the best. The Prism road isn't a huge difference compared to the trail. The tint on the road is a bit darker. If you ride in an area with a lot of shade...then maybe go for the trail.

Another pair of glasses that I have found to be real clear are 100%. I've got a pair of the Speedcraft and was really surprised on how nice the lenses are.


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

mtnbkrmike said:


> you, sir, should get slammed by the ban hammer for suggesting something this inexpensive and practical


lol...


----------



## CUP-TON (Dec 7, 2016)

I have been using the Trail Prizm lenses for about 1.5 seasons. Have always been an Oakley fan. One reason is, they stay on my face not matter how hard the dismount.
I like the Prizms. At least to my old eyes, they bring out the detail and contrast in the trail obstacles. I ride a lot of desert and these really help when everything is the same color (tan). They give me higher definition/resolution, if that makes sense.


----------



## jsph_custer (Feb 2, 2016)

Lots of responses. Nice! Thx all for the input.


----------



## 5k bike 50cent legs (Oct 10, 2016)

I use Oakley Prizm Trail glasses. I have two pairs. They are the best mountain bike glasses I have ever used.


----------



## tim208 (Apr 23, 2010)

I have the prizm polarized, I am in the trees a lot. I seem to use my clear safety glasses the most while riding bikes.


----------



## k2rider1964 (Apr 29, 2010)

CUP-TON said:


> I have been using the Trail Prizm lenses for about 1.5 seasons. Have always been an Oakley fan. One reason is, they stay on my face not matter how hard the dismount.
> I like the Prizms. At least to my old eyes, they bring out the detail and contrast in the trail obstacles. I ride a lot of desert and these really help when everything is the same color (tan). They give me higher definition/resolution, if that makes sense.


This ^^^ 100X!!! I had them for months waiting for a cloudy day because that's what I assumed they were for. After wearing them on one ride, I was amazed...and hooked. Now they are all I wear no matter what the conditions are.


----------



## jsph_custer (Feb 2, 2016)

I bought a pair of Cross Range glasses on Amazon for $100 with the prizm trail lenses in to test them out. I used contacts, which I hate, but wanted to see if I like the lenses for possible prescription glasses. The prizm trail lenses are pretty sweet. I took them out in full southern California sun for a ~10 mile ride. No issues with the sun being too bright; and I'm used to riding with gray polarized Ray Bans. The trail detail is nice and pops out. I took lines that I hadn't before and felt really comfortable on descents that otherwise made me question my tire grip. I think I'll pull the trigger and get the Oakley prescription lenses put into these frames. As far as the frames go, they wrap a little, not a lot, but seem to provide enough protection from debris and wind. I'm used to riding in Ray Ban wayfarers, lol, so it's an improvement. 
Happy trails!


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

One thing I meant to mention about the Prizm Trail lenses...

I do not like the little etched “Prizm” logo in the bottom of the left lens. I notice it all the time. I am getting a little more used to it but at first I thought I had scratched the lens (or that the Oakley employee had). After that I kept thinking that my lens was dirty. Not a fan of this. Functionally, it’s a lame design feature.


----------



## mfa81 (Apr 1, 2011)

mtnbkrmike said:


> One thing I meant to mention about the Prizm Trail lenses...
> 
> I do not like the little etched "Prizm" logo in the bottom of the left lens. I notice it all the time. I am getting a little more used to it but at first I thought I had scratched the lens (or that the Oakley employee had). After that I kept thinking that my lens was dirty. Not a fan of this. Functionally, it's a lame design feature.


I've never noticed on mine, it's a jawbreaker and really never noticed while using the sunglasses


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

mtnbkrmike said:


> One thing I meant to mention about the Prizm Trail lenses...
> 
> I do not like the little etched "Prizm" logo in the bottom of the left lens. I notice it all the time. I am getting a little more used to it but at first I thought I had scratched the lens (or that the Oakley employee had). After that I kept thinking that my lens was dirty. Not a fan of this. Functionally, it's a lame design feature.


I notice the "Prizm" logo on my ski goggles and keep thinking I'm fogging up.


----------



## CUP-TON (Dec 7, 2016)

mtnbkrmike said:


> One thing I meant to mention about the Prizm Trail lenses...
> 
> I do not like the little etched "Prizm" logo in the bottom of the left lens. I notice it all the time. I am getting a little more used to it but at first I thought I had scratched the lens (or that the Oakley employee had). After that I kept thinking that my lens was dirty. Not a fan of this. Functionally, it's a lame design feature.


I don't notice the Prizm logo on my Half Jackets or whatever they are. But I have a pair of Oakley Half Jackets with Transition lenses and that logo drives me crazy. I pull them off to clean them then realize it's the little Transition logo.


----------



## Oh My Sack! (Aug 21, 2006)

Guess it depends on the model, perhaps? I'm running Trail Prizm Flak Jackets and in 3 years have not noticed the embedded logo except from when they're off my head and I'm cleaning the lens.

Had a bit of scare the other day when I retreived my flaks from the sun visor in my truck. One lens was slighty askew as it appeared to have disconnected from its detent retainment at the notch of the nose bridge. Turns out it was actually cracked but still connected by a hair of lens material. :eekster: I'm pretty bummed as in all these years of constant wear, day in, day out, I have been more careful with these than any other eyeglass I have ever owned for obvious reasons. They have never been dropped. I can only imagine this might be caused by a weak spot where the lens gets thin to fit in the frame and perhaps regular pressure from when I clean them with a microfiber created stress at this point?

If I take the lens out, it's no doubt, all over so I carefully placed a drop of superglue on the corner and it sucked into the cracked portion. It might be adhered slightly to the frame but at this point, BFD! I won't replace these with the same as I will never go progressive with a lens with such a basecurve. It just doesn't work well as proven by my fitting and build account mentioned elsewhere in this post or one of the other Oakley threads, I think. These are now relegated to my bike riding only glasses.

My wife and I were both due for lenses and frames on our VSP insurance so we hit Costco on Friday and both of us did Rx sunglasses AND Rx eyeglasses. Killer deal as we both bought the new hi-tech Transitions DriveGear sunglass polarized lenses that transition in 3 colors and work INSIDE the car as well as getting our new Rx's in digital progressive with all the BS coatings, yada-yada and with the deals Costco has going with discounts for 2 sets (per person), polarized, & DriveGear discounts, we each got 2 sets for $237 OOP after insurance. Done and set for a couple years. Next year, I may use my lens allowance to do another Oakley lens if I can come up with a model that digital progressive will work better in. Any suggestions? I'll start looking.


----------



## RobertB (Nov 21, 2014)

*Prizm Low Light Lens*

From what most are saying, it looks like the Prizm Trail lens works well. But just curious if anyone has used the Low Light Prizm lens for trail riding.



cr500taco said:


> Not sure, if this the right section to ask this.
> 
> Just wondering how many of you use them for riding? I want to get a pair of RadarLocks for riding and was told by Oakley that they suggested to go with the Prizm Trail for mountainbiking and hiking. I tried on a pair of RadarLocks with the Prizm Trail lens in the store. But, they seem to brighten everything up and seemed pretty redish, instead of being darker and greyish. Then I tried on RadarLocks with the Prizm Road and those seemed a lot better. I am use to using smoke and brown lenses, but wondering if the Prizm Trail are worth getting and will just take some time getting use to. Oakley does have a 90 day return policy if I don't like them as long as they are not damaged.


----------



## TwiceHorn (Jun 18, 2014)

Just sort of an addendum to this. I recently picked up a pair of Julbo glasses with their Zebra Light photochromic lenses. They are the kind of red/amber/orange color of the Prizms. 

Now, I have yet to wear them in thick woods (rain, rain go away), but, with that same rain have had several opportunities to wear them in low light conditions and they are pretty, pretty good. To the point that I think I am going to make them standard equipment when driving in rain/fog/mist.

They may not be quite as good as the Prizm Trail, but they are good. MSRP is similar to Oakley, but they are available discounted quite a bit more readily.


----------



## Schulze (Feb 21, 2007)

I use the grey lenses off the oaklyesi site for $20.


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

It depends what your riding is like in your area. Heavily treed interior BC - Prizm Trails kill it. More open/above the treeline riding - grey lenses or something a little darker than the Prizm Trails may be preferable. All but the darker tints work well in all situations but for the varied riding I do, I prefer the Prizm Trails. Then again, I am a fan of rose vs grey tints. I just got a pair of Holbrooks for free (more for the patio than anything). Inexpensive grey lenses. They are totally fine. 

I currently have A LOT of Oakleys, dating back before the Thumps (which I still have). I think I have tried (and destroyed) almost all of the lenses Oakley has offered over the years.


----------



## solarplex (Apr 11, 2014)

Got the new flight jackets with the pink lenses. Loveeee them. 

I prefer yellow but these are awesome. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mileslong (Aug 20, 2016)

My wife asked me what I was reading about last night and I mentioned this thread. Today she came home from shopping with a pair of Prizm Trails for me! Took for a test ride today and saw the leaf covered trail very well and definitely noticed the clarity over my current Tifosi's. She picked 'em on sale for $60 at an Oakley outlet.

The only problem is that these are the Crossrange XL frames, and they make me look like Mr. Magoo.


----------



## Oh My Sack! (Aug 21, 2006)

mileslong said:


> My wife asked me what I was reading about last night and I mentioned this thread. Today she came home from shopping with a pair of Prizm Trails for me! Took for a test ride today and saw the leaf covered trail very well and definitely noticed the clarity over my current Tifosi's. She picked 'em on sale for $60 at an Oakley outlet.
> 
> The only problem is that these are the Crossrange XL frames, and they make me look like Mr. Magoo.


Wow! The lenses alone are typical well more than that much!

I wish I could still wear standard non-Rx lenses. My Prizm Trail Rx's I have enjoyed for a couple-a-few years now just broke up on one of the lens's upper/inner corner that is used to hook and lock it into the frame. They're done. My Rx was still so-so and worked fine for riding but I guess my insurance allowance for lenses next year will be used for getting a new set built.

In the meantime, I need to find a flatter lens than the Flak Jackets so I don't have the grief of the fitting I had last time.


----------

